# DSO this weekend?



## 05kodiak589s (Jun 28, 2012)

We"ll be there sundat with 9-10 bikes. Ne one else riding?


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

We'll be there Saturday all day. It's gonna be MUDDY!!!!


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

ill be there saturday with about 5 bikes..i hope it rains all day!


----------

